# Pros and Cons of cord dipping- opinions? :)



## Texan (Jun 25, 2014)

Just curious to know if you do/don't dip the newborns' cords in iodine, and if so why/why not?

Thanks!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I don't, because I don't think it's necessary. Babies are born in a clean area. Never had a problem.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

I do, even in clean stalls.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I do too, to prevent any bacteria from evening trying, better to be safe IMO.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I have never done it either.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Always do it regardless. Actually we do it 3 times their first day cause the mama is likely to clean it off so we like to make sure. And we dont dip, we spray with a spray bottle. Its a no brainer for us. Why not do it?


----------



## harleybarley (Sep 15, 2014)

I do. The umbilical cord is a direct blood connection. Iodine dries it out along with disinfecting. No matter how well you clean the stall, mom's pooping in there. Her feet can track germs, your feet can track germs, mice can run through... baby's immune system isn't well-developed. Quick, easy, cheap insurance.

Cons: I will say I had a surprise birth in the main pen overnight once, didn't dip til I found him, and baby didn't develop joint ill. But joint ill is horrible, why risk it?


----------



## Texan (Jun 25, 2014)

I've never done it myself, and never had a problem. I may or may not start doing it. It's interesting hearing y'all's methods.


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

I dip cords. Even when I miss the birth, their cords aren't dry yet and I dip them.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I've never done it. I've never had a kid with joint ill. I live in the most bacteria and virus infested place on the planet I think. I also don't know anyone here that does it, nor have I met anyone who has had a kid with joint ill.

So I'm not convinced it does anything.

Not saying I'll never do it, heck probably should with my track record...


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

We do it to prevent any infection and in order to dry up the cord sooner.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

harleybarley said:


> Cons: I will say I had a surprise birth in the main pen overnight once, didn't dip til I found him, and baby didn't develop joint ill. But joint ill is horrible, why risk it?


But is that even a con? I haven't heard a "con" yet. I don't think there are any.


----------



## Tapestry (Feb 5, 2015)

The only con I can think of is just the act of having to do it, which really isn't much of a con. Navel ill and joint ill aren't super common, but it doesn't have to be common for it to be worthwhile to take simple measures to prevent it. I haven't had a goat die of anemia, but that doesn't mean I'm not going to worm.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

The people that do "dip" do so to prevent an illness. Not doing so opens you up to that illness. PRO

The newer watered down Iodine isnt such a hassle but the old good iodine would sure stain your clothes. CON (but not so much now)

There really isnt anything else to add.


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

I do, and the moms always lick it off instantly. There was one time I forgot to dip cords on a couple babies, and they were fine, but it costs so little, and it doesnt hurt anything so I say its probably best just incase!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I do and always will .


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I like using Nav-All. The con to iodine is that when you dip the cord it goes into their bloodline, and I would rather have something natural in there. So I do Nav-All because it's a natural disinfectant, dries the cord nicely and helps protect my kiddoes.  I wouldn't want to not dip, because we have taken goats out of their natural place and put them into a place that has a lot of germs and parasites, so I feel it is our responsibility to protect them the best we can.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I totally agree ^^^about that. Having them confined to pens which we need to do , but that means more feces around. 

Im going to look into the Nav-All , thanks Danielle


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I do. It's cheap enough and takes about 5 seconds to do, a small price to pay for the prevention of navel ill!

The one time i decide not to dip will be the one time a kid gets sick...that mindset is what encourages me to do it


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Nope I don't, never had a issue either. Why I don't is first my family has had millions of calfs born and never dipped them and no issues but the main reason is I'm not going to do anything to mess with the smell of the kid and her rejecting them because that earns the doe a one way trip to the meat market. If I ever started to have a problem then I would chance it.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I do....I know they do it to human babies and they are in less contact with germs than an animal is...better safe than sorry....takes 2 seconds


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I dip the cord and hooves in iodine! (We do have clean birthing pens)
I was taught that many years ago and just always have done it. Foals, calves, goats. 
All get new, soft little hooves dipped in iodine solution! (and it gets all over, usually on me!)


----------



## harleybarley (Sep 15, 2014)

Jessica84 said:


> ....I'm not going to do anything to mess with the smell of the kid and her rejecting them because that earns the doe a one way trip to the meat market. If I ever started to have a problem then I would chance it.


We dip so early, mom doesn't know what the kids smell like yet. We've never had a rejection because of iodine, but you could always rub the birth goo on the kids if there were a problem.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

My moms seem to focus on the tail end, and they've never seemed put off by the iodine on the navel...my only issue was when a doe just ate the whole cord off, iodine and all!


----------

